# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  McAfee Rootkit Detective

## fp_post

Описание и страница загрузки:
http://vil.nai.com/vil/stinger/rkstinger.aspx

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Известные проблемы:
This tool will detect registry entries pertaining to McAfee Entercept Products if installed on your system.This tool will detect mfehidk.sys file pertaining to McAfee Antispyware Enterprise (Standalone) as a hooked service.This tool will detect IAT/EAT hooks in Windows 2000 SP4 system pointing to shim.dll.This tool will detect vsdatant.sys from Zone Alarm as hooked service for rootkit like behavior.This tool will detect Goback2k.sys as hooked service on system having Go Back software installed system for rootkit like behavior.This tool will detect fsndis5.sys as hooked service from F-Secure if F-Secure Internet Security Suite 2006 is installed on the system.This tool will detect klif.sys as hooked service from Kaspersky if Kaspersky Internet Security 2006 is installed on the system.This tool will detect FireTDS.sys as hooked service from McAfee if McAfee Desktop Firewall is installed on the system.This tool will detect Hidsys.sys as hooked service from McAfee if McAfee Host Intrusion Prevention is installed on the system.This tool will detect Service Name ZwCreateThread when VSE product is installed on the system.This tool will not run on Windows 2000 platforms when Kaspersky Internet Security 2006 is installed.This tool will detect many IAT/EAT hooks and SSDT hooks of legitimate applications.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Версия обновилась до 1.1

----------


## sergey888

Попробовал я этот McAfee Rootkit Detective cтремная програмка. Нашла мне много всякой ерунды для удаления но я посмотрел что там было и не решился удалять чую после этого винда может больше не загрузится. Может я и не прав но больше пользоватся данной прогой не решился.

----------

